# Just lost my best mate.



## jingoj (Jan 3, 2013)

Just lost my 13 year old golden retriever this morning, had to be put to sleep...Honestly feel lost without him, had him as a family pet since i was 7 years old...Lost for words.





























Having a mid day snooze on his favourite sofa.








*R.I.P Jingo.*​


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I am so sorry. 

We are preparing ourselves to make that decision for Bailey, as her time is drawing closer. It doesn't get any easier, having done it in the past. The only comfort is knowing that they aren't hurting.

May your memories of times together bring you comfort.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish they could live forever...Thanks for sharing a pic of him!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. It is a hard thing to go through. Sometimes the pain seems like it will never go away. What a beautiful boy he was. My Allie will watch over him. Take care of yourself. I do know your pain. We just love them so much..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jingo*

I am so very sorry about Jingo, but I'm sure he has lots of loving company at the Rainbow Bridge and he's with my two: Smooch and Snboear.

I've added Jingo to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List,
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...grf-goldens-passed-2013-list.html#post1876405


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear this  (((HUGS)))
Jingo was a beautiful dogs


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Jingo looks like an angel sleeping in the picture you posted of him. Your grief is shared. I am so so sorry. Hopefully you will be consoled knowing how much he was loved throughout his life. There really are no words.


----------



## Georgegn (Dec 30, 2012)

*Jingo*

RIP Jingo,I'm sure you was a great dog


----------



## jingoj (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, and thanks Karen519 for adding him to that list, him being the 1st on there make's me feel slightly better somehow. I'm sure he's having fun right now as always.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss of Jingo. What a sweet picture of him on the sofa. It is so hard to say goodbye to our beloved fur babies. The only consolation is that when their illness and hurting gets to be too much, and there is no other alternative, we can and must help them. (as much as it hurts). This is our final act of love for them. You have certainly come to the right place for support. I have found so much caring and understanding here after we lost our Buddy, Nov. 11' I was lost too, but with the kindness of the wonderful people on this forum it made it bearable. You must grieve, cry, talk about, and remember them, because the good times always outweighed the bad. Comfort and peace to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jingo*



jingoj said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone, and thanks Karen519 for adding him to that list, him being the 1st on there make's me feel slightly better somehow. I'm sure he's having fun right now as always.


I can see Jingo playing with all of our dogs at the Bridge!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Jingo--he was a beautiful boy! You really have come to the right place. There is great support on this forum, and we all understand the loss you are feeling. Please feel free to share more stories and pictures, when you are able. Run free at the Bridge, Jingo!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Jingo, he was a lovely golden boy.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Jingo. My Lacey is welcoming him with big kisses and hugs.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry about your loss of Jingo. I do know your pain and hope your coming to this forum and reading the many posts and looking at the beautiful pictures will bring some sense of peace for you.
Rest quietly Jingo - look for Oakley as he is quite new to the Bridge too and will be happy to make another friend.
Carol


----------



## sheebamattiemom (Dec 30, 2012)

So very very sorry for the loss of your precious Jingo.. I know he was beautiful inside and out .. my heart breaks each time I see another of our babies has left us .. I just lost my baby girl Mattie (10 1/2 years old - parted from us way too soon).. Thoughts and prayers be with you ...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beuatiful sugar face, Jingo! We very much understand your pain. It's so hard when we are left behind. We had to send our 14 3/4 Max to the bridge in July. I know that Jingo and Max are good friends and are doing all of the things that they enjoyed in their youth and their bodies are young again. Sending thoughts for healing your broken heart.


----------



## jingoj (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks again everyone, just found some more photos. So glad I have these!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

It sounds like you and Jingo grew up together so I'm sure you have a special bond and many great memories that will help comfort you. I also love that photo of him cuddled on the sofa.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of Jingo. Losing them is so hard. You will be in our prayers. Run free and play hard dear Jingo, you have many Golden friends waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for you loss, but you gave your best friend the best gift off all freedom from pain and suffering.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, Jingo was a beautiful boy. I am so so sorry for your huge loss. There are so many people here who truly understand what you are going through, I am one, please stay with us and write about him, post photos of him or just chat about anything, whenever you need to, we are all close at hand online. Hugs to you. Run free beautiful Jingo, forever free. x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very, very sorry for your loss. Such a beautiful boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jingo, he was a beautiful boy. 

Godspeed Jingo.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So very sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful Jingo. Your first picture of him, trotting up the hill toward the sunshine, took my breath away. 

Wishing you peace and comfort.
brianne


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your special boy,


----------



## Jluksch (Dec 14, 2012)

Rest in peace and run free Jingo. Another precious puppy that was loved and will be missed forever. I am so sorry for you loss.


----------

